
Django single sign-on server functionality — django-mama-cas - pajju
http://django-mama-cas.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html
======
hardwaresofton
This is awesome, I was JUST about to implement this where I work. May we all
be freed from SAML based implementations of SSO

one question - If this implementation uses django cookies to manage state,
does this mean that it actually only works within the django ecosystem?

